# Red Hat Hunt Club getter' done



## rapid fire (Sep 14, 2012)

Got back on the same tree where I had deer hammering acorns earlier this week (the one I missed under.)  Had a deer come in on me while trying to climb.  Waited it out and not too long after daylight, I had this nice doe come in by herself.  I think she had a fawn with her monday and tuesday, but the fawn was missing today (i figure coyotes.)  Only shot was at 20 yds at a very steep downward angle.  This time I hit high and back, but spined her and she started trying to get away.  I sent another arrow her way at 25 yds and barely missed.  Arrow 3 was soon on it's way and I put it in the boiler room at 30yds.  Maybe I just need to shoot them further away.  She wasn't going far after the first shot.  I must have hit an artery b/c she was dumping blood.  Pic of blood is after the heart shot though.  They don't call me Rapid Fire for nothing.  Thanks be to the Lord for a wonderful morning.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice job sir!


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 14, 2012)

good job, man!!! very nice doe!


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 14, 2012)

Good on ya!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 14, 2012)

Good shooting and congrats. Mike


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 14, 2012)

Congrats Mark!!! 

Now I finally understand your screen name, lol.


----------



## Necedah (Sep 14, 2012)

Thought you cut another bigun when I started reading.  
Congratulations on the kill !

Dave


----------



## bamaboy (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice job way to go!!!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 14, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## Dennis (Sep 15, 2012)

Great job


----------



## Skunkhound (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice shootin. Congratulations on an early season kill


----------



## Lorren68 (Sep 15, 2012)

Way to go, one more for the RHHC!!!!!!!


----------



## gurn (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice!! Great follow up shot.


----------



## NavyDave (Sep 15, 2012)

Right on!


----------



## robert carter (Sep 15, 2012)

Good job Mark.RC


----------



## Al33 (Sep 15, 2012)

Congrat's Mark, and yes, the red hat works. Killed a big nanny this morning wearing my red hat.


----------



## OconeeDan (Sep 15, 2012)

Good "rapid firing", Mark!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 15, 2012)

congrats!


----------



## BGBH (Sep 16, 2012)

Congrats Mark..she's a big ole"NANNY"...


----------



## Knee Deep (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice, congrats


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 16, 2012)

Way to go Mark!!!


----------



## dpoole (Sep 17, 2012)

that new truck haul her out ok ? congrat !!


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 17, 2012)

WTG, nice shootin on the 30 yarder....Congrats....


----------



## belle&bows (Sep 17, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Bowana (Sep 17, 2012)

Congrats Mark!


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 17, 2012)

WTG Mark!!!!! 

Keep it up and your kids will eat well this winter!!!!!!


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 17, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> WTG Mark!!!!!
> 
> Keep it up and your kids will eat well this winter!!!!!!



I'm a fireman and my wife is from south Ga.  We always eat good.


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 17, 2012)

I've always thought it's quite an accomplishment to stick a big ole nanny doe!!!  Smart Animal!!!

Congrats!!


----------

